# Mac G4 Cube Alim



## iSylvain (7 Janvier 2012)

Voila,voulant avoir ce magnifique chef d'oeuvre en ma possession,j'en ai l'opportunité.Le problème est que l'alimentation extérieur est morte,Quelqu'un aurais t'il une alimentation d'un Cube G4 a donner ou vendre pour pas chère ?
Merci


----------



## iSylvain (7 Janvier 2012)

Ou même un lien pour un acheter un est la bienvenue,merci de votre aide


----------



## mistik (7 Janvier 2012)

Une petite recherche, puis ... *ici* :sleep:

Donc, *oui*, on peut toujours en trouver !

Et aussi *ici* actuellement !


----------



## iSylvain (7 Janvier 2012)

Ceci me reviens a 2Fois le prix du cube,Il a pas des alimentation moins chère?Voir même des alimentation qui sont pas officiel,mais qui marche sur le Cube? Merci pour les liens


----------



## mistik (8 Janvier 2012)

iSylvain a dit:


> Ceci me reviens a 2Fois le prix du cube,Il a pas des alimentation moins chère?Voir même des alimentation qui sont pas officiel,mais qui marche sur le Cube? Merci pour les liens


Sans vouloir être méchant en ce dimanche de repos (du moins pour ceux qui ont la chance de ne pas travailler) je dirais prends-toi par la main et fais des recherches par toi-même sur le net un peu partout et grâce à Google tu trouveras la solution, TA solution.


----------



## iSylvain (10 Janvier 2012)

Voila j'ai trouver sa,c'est compatible?Merci
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/4552/adaptateur-secteur-pour-minipartner.html


----------



## iSylvain (11 Janvier 2012)

Excusez moi du double post,
Je recherche quelqu'un qui a une Alimentation d'un Cube G4 de disponible,merci

UP !


----------



## CBi (12 Janvier 2012)

Le Cube est une superbe machine, j'en ai 2 que j'utilise avec beaucoup de plaisir.

Avant de chercher à remplacer l'alim. morte, il y a peut-être moyen de la ressusciter = un tas de conseils ici = le premier et aussi le plus inattendu = réchauffer un des coins du boîtier d'alimentation avec un sèche-cheveux ou avec un chauffage d'appoint "céramique!

Il semble qu'une des raisons identifiées de panne est un contact défectueux sur un condensateur, que la chaleur se diffusant dans le métal parvient à remettre d'aplomb.


----------



## iSylvain (22 Janvier 2012)

Merci énormément! J'ai reussi a le redemarrer.maintenant il me reste un dernier probleme... Seriez vous ou je puisse trouver de la Ram pour le cube? Ou si de gentils personne accepterais de m'en donner? Merci de votre aides


----------

